# The dreaded pressure cooker accident Don't do this!



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 12, 2020)

I am making that Trotter and Ham Hock Terrine and decided to use the stove top pressure cooker.  I knew better than this but did it anyway.  The plug was leaking and no steam from valve so tried to pick it it a little.  It came out and the liquid hit the ceiling and everything in the kitchen.  What a mess.  By some miracle it did not get me.  Will have to pull stove out tomorrow.  Almost all the liquid gone.  I had some chicken bones from a rotisserie chicken in freezer.  Put them in the electric pressure cooker.  Maybe get enough gelatin from them to make this work.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 12, 2020)

OMG glad you are ok. That could have been very ugly. I stay away from the manual ones and stick to my Instant Pot.


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks God you are ok!!!! I seen one explode when I was probably 7 or 8 and by some blessing didn’t hurt anyone!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 12, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> OMG glad you are ok. That could have been very ugly. I stay away from the manual ones and stick to my Instant Pot.


The IP was not big enough and this stove always works so good.  Was a stupid move on my part.  This retirement thing got me tossing and turning.  I be glad when I finally get through it!  I had a expresso maker going on stove and burned a finger on it moving it but other than that lucky.  My ceiling has orange bits of carrot all over it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 12, 2020)

4yrs ago. Valentine's. Was a rare one and the kids were gone. Picked up 2 huge live lobsters. Was gonna cook them in my boxers in anticipation of future adult activities. Figured out I didn't have a big enough pot. No problem. I pulled out our super old pressure canner. Got it boiling. Put in lobster and sat the lid on. Thought I left it offset. Came back when lobster was finished. Opened lid which had sealed without me knowing. Next thing I knew I was on the floor across the kitchen in my boxers holding a lid and covered in scalding water. Lobster was exploded all over the ceiling. Needless to say it wasn't good for my ptsd.....or my pride. We went to sonic and came home and went to bed


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 12, 2020)

Time to grill Bears chuck eyes.  Gonna be just steak tonight.  Not up to making sides!


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 12, 2020)

Glad it wasn’t worse!
Cant say how many times my Mom used one of those, and thankfully without incident.
But yeah, retired mine a while ago, and loving the Instant Pot (well, actually a Mealthy Pot, but same difference)


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 12, 2020)

Jake, I am first glad you are/were ok ...  but that imagery is just too funny ... at least in retrospect


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 12, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Jake, I am first glad you are/were ok ...  but that imagery is just too funny ... at least in retrospect


Yeah I can finally laugh about it now


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 12, 2020)

They have the bigger models on sale right now.  Think I will buy and retire that one.  I like the stove top because you know up to pressure when steam comes out of valve.  Been several times the IP did not.  When turn valve releases pressure very fast.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 12, 2020)

Just bought the Insignia™ - 8qt Digital Multi Cooker - Stainless Steel at best buy for $45.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 12, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Just bought the Insignia™ - 8qt Digital Multi Cooker - Stainless Steel at best buy for $45.


Glad you are ok. Good luck cleaning the ceiling we actually had to repaint ours lol


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 12, 2020)

Dang man. Glad your ok!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 12, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Just bought the Insignia™ - 8qt Digital Multi Cooker - Stainless Steel at best buy for $45.


I have the Insignia wine cooler after unhappy previous 2.  It has been the best and several years old.  Actually has a real compressor.  Hopefully name carry on to pressure cooker.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2020)

That's bad news . I had an overheated '66 mustang ( in the air , on a rack ) that blew the lower hose while I was underneath .  Pealed the skin off my forearms , and tasted anti freeze for weeks . 
Glad it didn't get you . I'm to stupid to go to the doctor .


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 12, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I am making that Trotter and Ham Hock Terrine and decided to use the stove top pressure cooker.  I knew better than this but did it anyway.  The plug was leaking and no steam from valve so tried to pick it it a little.  It came out and the liquid hit the ceiling and everything in the kitchen.  What a mess.  By some miracle it did not get me.  Will have to pull stove out tomorrow.  Almost all the liquid gone.  I had some chicken bones from a rotisserie chicken in freezer.  Put them in the electric pressure cooker.  Maybe get enough gelatin from them to make this work.


Glad you are okay.  We are a third generation pressure cooking, AND pressure canning family.   I use both all the time.
No disrespect, but both are very safe.  You do have to follow some procedures,.. when the jiggler was silent, that was a sign.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 12, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> That's bad news . I had an overheated '66 mustang ( in the air , on a rack ) that blew the lower hose while I was underneath .  Pealed the skin off my forearms , and tasted anti freeze for weeks .
> Glad it didn't get you . I'm to stupid to go to the doctor .



My buddies Mom had a '66 Mustang, by 1970 we called it the Rustang.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 12, 2020)

Good to know you are OK Brian.  I still use our Duromatic Hotel stove top that I bought back in the late 90's to replace our pitted mirrors units from the 70's. Never had any problems but some close calls.  Bought a Cuisinart electric PC (6 qt) and an 8 qt IP.  Forgot the IP would switch to keep warm after a set time.  Took a nap and woke to a burned mess.  Started as a pot roast, ended as charcoal. Took a lot of soaking to release the burnt meat.


----------



## bill1 (Dec 12, 2020)

My dad had something like that happen while I was away at college.  I guess my folks worked until late that night cleaning up the ceiling, walls, etc.  

All the jiggler does is add a fixed weight on top; the _pressure _inside is set by the diameter of that hole.  If it closes off the pressure gets dangerously high.   Potatoes are notorious for closing off that hole.   I've found that most pressure cooker center exhausts are sized so that a round wooden toothpick is just the right size to clean it out after every cook.   Always store a pressure cooker with some toothpicks as reminders to ream out that hole...You have to be able to see plenty of daylight through it!    

I've inherited that old aluminum Presto of my Folks'.  It's a little warped on the bottom so heats slow on an electric stovetop.  I suspect the warp happened the night it blew.  

The other thing is to never overload a pressure cooker.  3/4 full is usually the stated limit so that you're not just asking for food to seal off the vent hole.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 13, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Glad you are okay.  We are a third generation pressure cooking, AND pressure canning family.   I use both all the time.
> No disrespect, but both are very safe.  You do have to follow some procedures,.. when the jiggler was silent, that was a sign.


So I guess the hole was plugged.  What the proper thing to do when this happens?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 13, 2020)

Some Scary Stories there guys. Glad to hear more Pride hurt than Body Parts...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 13, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> So I guess the hole was plugged.  What the proper thing to do when this happens?


A pre-flight check of sorts is the best defense.  Things like checking the gasket to make sure there are no nicks and it's seated, checking the vent tube for obstruction etc.  Most people recommend washing the lid by hand and not using a dishwasher. Over time steam can leave deposits in the vent tube so you are not just looking for an obvious clog.  Because of long vent times before processing in a pressure canner I generally run a small brush through that vent after each use. 

If you are cooking foamy foods like beans or rice the fill level is less than 1/2, with other things like a roast, the fill level is 2/3.  Foaming foods can clog the vent while cooking.  If you do notice the jiggler, or other style of release valve is not venting (or stops venting)  it's best to turn off the burner and let the cooker drop pressure on it's own (natural release) rather than using quick release.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2020)

I have a picture in my mind of that happening & it would be hilarious on TV, but in real life it must have been a PIA. Sorry buddy!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Some Scary Stories there guys. Glad to hear more Pride hurt than Body Parts...JJ




Brian, I'm with JJ on this one. Glad nobody got hurt!!
But I'll add Now I'm glad this is one toy I never got around to getting.

Bear


----------



## bill1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> So I guess the hole was plugged.  What the proper thing to do when this happens?


Drill it out to original dimensions.  If not known, calculate on the basis of the max working pressure and the weight of the jiggler.  
If you lack the patience, tools, or knowledge to do this, then don't.  That part is replaceable in many models--look for a nut on the inside.  
Preventive maintenance is always your best bet.  If the round toothpick idea is not precise enough for your tastes, get a suitable gauge pin or drill rod of correct diameter.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 14, 2020)

I did look at it before I used it and was open and could blow through it.  Switch to vent couple times while coming up and steam came out.  Something got caught in it some where along the way.  I ordered a 8 qt electric.  My 6 qt IP not always big enough.  I going to stick with the electric.


----------

